# What to feed a tiny toy puppy?



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,
What is the best food to feed a 13 week old, 2.5 toy poodle? Should I feed her puppy food or is adult food okay? I feed my older ones grain-free. Is it okay to feed her grain-free?
How often and how much should I feed her? Is there anything I should stay clear of? Should I soften her kibble?
I haven't had a baby in such a long time. My youngest is now eight. 
I'm open to any and all suggestions. If there's anything else I should know, please let me know. 
Thanks!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have just been through this  My Yorkie was nearly 2.5 lbs when I got him at 12 weeks. He came from the breeder with Royal Canine Yorkshire Terrier puppy, but he didn't love it and even the 64 lb Spoo wouldn't touch it (he would spit it out if I offered it to him, lol) I switched Leo to Nature's Variety Instinct Raw in the morning and Acana small breed puppy at night. The Spoo is fed totally raw and he keeps trying to steal Leo's kibble now. They are so tiny, I feel the regular kibble is too big


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd start with whatever her breeder has been feeding her, and gradually transition to a better food if you are unhappy with the quality. If she is used to eating it dry she will probably prefer it that way, at least until she starts teething - again, I'd check with the breeder, who should also be able to give you a feeding schedule. With such a tiny puppy I would feed little and often for the first month or so - think four meals a day (early breakfast, lunch, tea, late supper), gradually reducing the number of meals as she grows up. 

One trick I did find very useful was to simmer some chicken pieces to make a salt-free stock, skim off most of the fat, and then freeze the stock in ice cube trays with just a few shreds of lean chicken in each cube. One cube defrosted softens and flavours a puppy sized portion of kibble, and makes it much more attractive to a pup who might be feeling too distracted or overwhelmed to want to eat.


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

I recently got a toy poodle as well. We have had him for 3 weeks he is about 10 1/2 weeks old. We feed him kibble and we let him eat as much as he wants. The reason I allow for this is because he rarely ever finishes his food. He's kind of a grazer and eats a little bit throughout the day he never cobbles it in one shot. I also offer soften kibble with water and i offer regular kibble. He tends to eat the soften kibble but will sometimes eat the hard kibble. I plan on switching the food i currently am feeding him what the breeder gave me and i'd like to switch to grain free!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The only thing I can say is watch too much protein. A lot of people will tell you that too much protein is not a problem, but with the tiny toys I feel it can be. I agree with going grain free, just try to find one at the lower end of the protein scale. Mid 20's is what I would shoot for.


----------

